# Consumo y caída de tensión en un led rojo de 5 mm



## inspcv00 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola a todos. Pues eso, a ver si podeis decirme el consumo y la caída de tensión típicos para un led rojo de 5 mm., así como la corriente adecuada para su funcionamiento (para que luzca bien, pero sin quemarse). También me gustaría saber la caída de tensión en el led.

¿Alguien sabe de alguna web en dónde puedan consultarse estos datos?

Gracias.


----------



## lu2is (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola que tal, mira, un LED de 5 mm rojo puede consumir unos 2.1V, y unos 15mA, 

Casi todos los LEDs usan unos 20mA para funcionar bien, y el voltaje es el que me ha tocado ver mas variado: desde 2, 2.1, 3, 3.3, hasta 3.7V me he encontrado.

Checa estas páginas:
* LED 5 mm rojo claro: 
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=E5/ROJ-C

* LED 5 mm rojo difuso:
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=E5/ROJ-D

* LED 5 mm rojo super brillante:
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=E5/ROJ-SUPER


----------



## inspcv00 (Jul 17, 2008)

Muchas gracias, me ha resultado de gran utilidad tu respuesta.


----------



## pellegero (Ene 27, 2010)

Gran aporte amigo.Gracias


----------



## Lucho LP (Dic 16, 2010)

A mi tambien me sirve mucho. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Esto lo capturé de alguna web, no recuerdo cual:
Type 		Colour 	IF max. VF typ. VF max. VR max. Luminous inten 	Viewang Wavelength
Standard 	Red 	30mA 	1.7V 	2.1V 	5V 	5mcd @ 10mA 	60° 	660nm
Standard 	Br red 	30mA 	2.0V 	2.5V 	5V 	80mcd @ 10mA 	60° 	625nm
Standard 	Yellow 	30mA 	2.1V 	2.5V 	5V 	32mcd @ 10mA 	60° 	590nm
Standard 	Green 	25mA 	2.2V 	2.5V 	5V 	32mcd @ 10mA 	60° 	565nm
High intensity 	Blue 	30mA 	4.5V 	5.5V 	5V 	60mcd @ 20mA 	50° 	430nm
Super bright 	Red 	30mA 	1.85V 	2.5V 	5V 	500mcd @ 20mA 	60° 	660nm
Low current 	Red 	30mA 	1.7V 	2.0V 	5V 	5mcd @ 2mA 	60° 	625nm


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 17, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> . . . Type         Colour     IF max. VF typ. VF max. VR max. Luminous inten     Viewang Wavelength . . .



Ese "larguero" no lo entienden ni los novatos, la traduccion es:

Tipo / Color / *I*_led_ / *V*_led_ / *V*_max_ / *V*_inverso_ / Intencidad luminosa / Dispersion / Longitud de onda


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

La traducción correcta de las columnas es:
Type>Tipo
Colour> Color
IF max.> [LATEX]I_D[/LATEX] máx. (Intensidad directa máxima)
VF Typ.> [LATEX]V_D[/LATEX] típ. (Voltaje directo típico)
VF Max.> [LATEX]V_D[/LATEX] máx. (Voltaje directo máximo)
VR Max.> [LATEX]V_I[/LATEX] máx. (Voltaje inverso máximo)
Luminous intensity> Intensidad luminosa
View angle> Ángulo de emisión
Wave length>Longitud de onda

Sin embargo, como la mayoría de las hojas de datos disponibles están en inglés, y cuando queremos hacer algún cálculo tenemos que saber lo que significa cada parámetro, es mucho mejor que los aficionados, entusiastas, etc. se acostumbren a la nomenclatura y simbología tal cual está disponible. Y aún cuando estuviera en castellano/español los datos los van a encontrar tal como los traduje anteriormente.

Como ejemplo, subo la hoja de datos real de un LED, en la cual van a encontrar VD, VF, IF tal como estaba en la web original.

Por supuesto no es necesario que todos compartan mi opinión, siempre hay otros criterios.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 18, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La traducción correcta . . .



    Realmente no me interesa discutir con gente de mala onda, y menos cuando son poseedoras de "la verdad" . . .   

Nota del autor: Mi version es mas facil de recordar.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 19, 2010)

Vaya vaya, que alegría que puedas usar algo que yo dije, veo que mi esfuerzo no fue en vano! Ni si quiera te voy a cobrar los derechos de autor.
Y si te resulta más fácil recordarlo así, me parece muy bien ya que 





> Por supuesto no es necesario que todos compartan mi opinión, siempre hay otros criterios.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

Super bright Red 30mA 1.85V 2.5V 5V 500mcd @ 20mA 60° 660nm  
esta medida sirve para led blanco ultra -brillante ?


     gran gato ,los creditos  no  son tuyos ,son de su majestad,el rey de todas las cosas, como siempre  asi no se pelien que  a todo eso lo dije yo






es para cambiar las r de una linterna porque le puse pilas recargables y  estas tienen menos tencion y no brillan como con  las pilas comunes
PD:
      muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 19, 2010)

Perdón rey, perdón, por supuesto el crédito es de su majestad, ahora eso sí, va a tener que hacerse cargo del pago! 

Con respecto al diodo no creo, ahora busco una hoja de datos de alguno.

Creo que esto te puede servir, esta la curva de tensión/corriente y varios datos más.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

se agradece ,no encontre yo  el data de led ,muchas gracias amigo

son 30 miliamper para el led blanco  ultrabrillo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 19, 2010)

Si, y tené en cuenta, según la curva, que a 30 mA vas a tener una caída de tensión de aproximadamente 3.7 volts.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

3 pilas recargables y sin resistencia anda de 10 ,le anule una pila al portapilas ,segun lo que dure le agrego la resistencia y la otra pila


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 19, 2010)

Cuanto consume puesto con las 3 pilas recargables?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

despues lo mido ,se me descagaron las pilas,mas bien estaban descargadas

que raro, consume 80 miliamper y  no se quemo,la tencion se queda en 3,9  volt
un led verde de 3 milimetros   alumbra amarillo a 3,9 volt y consume 140 miliamper,ya se puso rojo mientras escibia esto,sigue rojo ,bajo a 100 miliamper y  ya quedo rojo nomas,calento mucho,
mejor espero a que se recarguen  bien las pilas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 19, 2010)

Seguí haciendo esas cosas y no tengas dudas, pffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola.

Cuando se compra un LED de 5mm y no tiene información acerca de él, debe considerar siempre que If=20mA, ya que esta es la corriente de prueba, con la que se obtienen todas la caracteríticas del LED. Los LEDs dependiendo del color (material de consdtrucción del LED) tienen distintas corrientes máximas. Siempre es bueno considerar como corriente máxima 25mA (ya que no tenemos información real).
Acerca del voltaje también depende del material con se hace el LED. Siempre debe considerarse el menor valor de Vf.

Yo me baso en los LED de NTE, ya que se supone que son para reemplazar cualquier LED del mismo tipo.
Para 5mm uso este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 17005

el original aquí: http://www.nteinc.com/specs/30000to30099/pdf/nte30037_43_45.pdf

Una manera práctica de saber más o menos las características de un LED, es probarlo con una fuente de corriente constante. Esta se puede hacer con un transistor, pero más simple es hacerla con el LM317 y una resistencia de 62.5 ohmios.
Pones el LED en la fuente de corriente y mides el voltaje (sí tienes muchos LEDs, prueba el 10% de los LEDs y hallas el voltaje promedio).
La mejor manera de alimentar un LED es con corriente cosntante.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2010)

Al margen de todo...

yo suelo usar esta genialidad... 

http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/ledcalc



> Electroaficionado...
> 
> yo tengo mi propia versión de esa frase...
> 
> "No busques la felicidad ...sólo se infeliz"...



hasta la próxima...


----------

